
Seth's Blog: How often should you publish? - pbnaidu
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/09/how-often-shoul.html
======
jon_dahl
I've often wondered what blogging strategy is best for building readership and
credibility. Publish:

1\. Several times a day, like some of the "top" bloggers do. (This is not for
me.)

2\. One/day, like Seth does. Generally, Seth's articles are short.

3\. One every week or two, but longer, better researched, and better written.
(In the extreme, this would be Steve Yegge.)

My bias is towards #3 - fewer articles, but really high quality - but I
wouldn't be surprised if #2 is a more effective strategy. My problem with #2
is that I think quality sometimes suffers. For example, some of Seth's posts
are great, but I often feel like he's just putting a thought down in order to
achieve his daily quota. For that reason, I don't bother to read Seth every
day - I just read what I see here or what people pass on to me. But man, he
has a lot of followers, shows up here a lot, and stays in peoples minds.

------
mynameishere
_One book a year feels right, while three a decade...wouldn't work for me or
my core readers._

He's right about not self-marketing his "backlist". I didn't even know he had
books out.

At any rate, keep in mind that your posterity will be thin, almost surely. How
much did Voltaire write? [1] How much do people read? [2]

[1]
[http://www.lib.uchicago.edu/efts/VOLTAIRE/restricted/VOLTAIR...](http://www.lib.uchicago.edu/efts/VOLTAIRE/restricted/VOLTAIRE.bib.html)

[2] <http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/19942>

------
SapphireSun
I think that this is an expression of a general business principle. Create
income producing assets, maintain them, expand. This backlist and frontlist
stuff is just the publishing domain version of real estate enterprise or any
number of other ventures.

------
eries
Thanks so much for posting this! My thoughts here:
[http://startuplessonslearned.blogspot.com/2008/09/seth-
godin...](http://startuplessonslearned.blogspot.com/2008/09/seth-godin-how-
often-should-you-publish.html)

